# Freaky Dancing - Life's A Beach THIS SATURDAY [10/6] secret North East Location



## free spirit (Jun 9, 2006)

bring yer buckets and spades up north coz the freaky dancing crew are hosting our annual sand castle building competition this Satuday night. Musical accompaniement will be provided by a selection of freaky dancing's finest breaks and techno dj's, with additional entertainment options including skinny dipping at dawn, diving off sand dunes, rolling down sand dunes, cheering as the sun comes up and trying to work out if that ship really is moving or not.

weather is forecast to be sunshine from now til monday so come prepared.

more info www.freakydancing.net

All Party People Welcome

[if you're driving please ensure you sleep before leaving the party, so bring tents / blankets if you need... don't drink / drug and drive please... public transport option is also available, meet at haymarket bus station Newcastle, Stand P at 8.40 or 9.50pm and get on the 518]

eta : applogies for double thread, but it really fits into the music and northern forum so i put it in both, be appreciated if it could be left this way until after the weekend at least. ta


----------

